# Reptisun 5.0 or 10.0?



## jondancer (Jan 16, 2013)

Those of you that use zoomed reptisun bulbs, do you use the 5.0's or the 10.0? Can they get to much UVB from a bulb?
Thanks


----------



## james.w (Jan 16, 2013)

Get the 10.0 and when mounting them, they need to be within 12" from the substrate.


Actually just double checked the ZooMed site and the 10.0 can be up to 20" away.


----------

